# Burnout Paradise erkennt nicht TM F430



## rolandus (31. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

habe heute Burnout Paradise installiert - ansich ein geiles Game 

Jedoch erkennt das Spiel nicht mein Lenkrad Trustmaster F430.
Und so exotisch ist das Weel ja nicht, hab auch woanders schon gelesen, dass "lediglich" Forcefeedback nicht gehe...
Patch 1.001 brachte mich auch nicht weiter. 
Im Spiel wird unter Steuerungsoptionen lediglich die Tastatur angezeigt, der PC (Win 7 64bit) hat aber das Lenkrad eindeutig erkannt, lief auch schon einwandfrei unter Dirt 2.

Habt ihr einen Tipp, woran das liegen könnte? 
Bug oder Bedienfehler?

Gruß Roland


----------



## Galford (31. Oktober 2010)

Die aktuelle Version von Burnout Paradise ist die 1.100 (ca. 110 MB) und nicht die 1.001 (ca. 20 MB)
Vielleicht solltest du einfach mal die aktuelle Version installieren.


----------



## rolandus (31. Oktober 2010)

Du meinst 1.100?
Der bringt meines Wissens nur 3 kostenpflichtige Autos - oder tatsächlich auch Bugfixes?


----------



## Galford (31. Oktober 2010)

Natürlich meinte ich die 1.100, leider habe ich das irgendwie verwechselt. Sorry.

Kann natürlich sein, dass keine Bugs gefixt wurde. Aber um online zu spielen brauchst du ja trotzdem die Version 1.100. Der Patch bringt die Legendary Cars (4 Autos), die Boost Specials (2 Autos, und die Toy Cars (müsste jetzt nachzählen).


Edit: bei electronicarts.*de* ist der aktuellste Patch falsch als Patch 1010 betitelt, aber die Datei richtig mit 1100 benannt. Deshalb habe ich mich vertan.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (1. November 2010)

du brauchst eine software die das Lenkrad mit tastaturbefehlen steuert.
Wenn du keine hast ,haste Pech,von Konsolenports kann man selten hoffen das ein spiel mit drittherrstelern von Pads laufen
ambesten fährt man mit logitech und Microsoft xbox360 pad oder dessen lenkrad.Leider ist das beim PC so.Ohne steuersoftware ist da wenig zu machen,bei logitech ist das noch wegen dem xlive bzw DX steuerbefehl noch Problemlos.Selten das ein logitech Pad nicht geht.


----------



## rolandus (1. November 2010)

Hmm...die Software ist denn wohl nicht zu bekommen? 

Als Alternative bezüglich Optik und Verarbeitung sehe ich da nur das LT G25 oder G27, beide fast 300,- 
Oder ginge das LT Driving Force GT auch (ist ja eigentlich hauptsächlich für PS2/3 konzepiert)?
=> http://www.amazon.de/PlayStation-PC...281Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288601988&sr=8-1


----------



## rolandus (1. November 2010)

Lenkrad funktioniert endlich 

In dem Spiel wird es erst aktiviert, wenn man in den Tastaturshortcuts das Lenkrad nutzt - darauf muss man erst mal kommen 

Thread kann also geschlossen werden - euch dennoch vielen Dank für das Feedback.


----------

